# New Silver Tip Single Fry



## flip dskript (Dec 19, 2012)

*New Dalmatian Molly Single Fry*

I was observing my fish tank today and out the of the corner of my eye, I see a small thing swimming near the gravel and window of the tank. To my surprise it was a single fry, I think of one my Silver Tip Tetras. The video below shows one of the tetras guarding its place near the castle and chasing the other fish away. I believe this is the mother? I't didn't look like she was prego but the proof is in the pudding and a single fry is born.

Enjoy 

Flip



[yt]QajsxmKAaW8&feature[/yt]


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Put it in a breeding trap and raise it


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the vast majority of tetras are egg scatterers and do not protect eggs or fry....there are exceptions , but silvertips are not one of them...they are voracious egg and fry eaters...
while it is possible for the fry to be a tetra i think more likely a molly...
but i do like the music...


----------



## flip dskript (Dec 19, 2012)

lohachata said:


> the vast majority of tetras are egg scatterers and do not protect eggs or fry....there are exceptions , but silvertips are not one of them...they are voracious egg and fry eaters...
> while it is possible for the fry to be a tetra i think more likely a molly...
> but i do like the music...


Lohachata,

I believe you are right, it's still alive and now that i look closer it looks like it has spots. I'm a newbie so thanks for the clarification.


----------



## flip dskript (Dec 19, 2012)

cossie said:


> Put it in a breeding trap and raise it


Hey Cossie,

I wish I could, funds are low at the moment. I am just going to bring in the new year with this new form of life and enjoy it. I just observed a little further and i see three little fry in the tank. The Silver Tip Tetras try to chase them, but they seem pretty quick to get away from them. I believe the fry are from the Dalamatian Molly.


Flip :hbd:


----------

